# Pictures from today



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd share some pictures!

Satinettes:
George's latest kids - These two and another I couldn't get a good picture of, are all extra males.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These two are the pair of George's kids that I'm keeping - the oldest 2.

















Mr. Prolific himself - George









Indian Fantails:
This boy sure is proud of himself


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some little chickens


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice pigeons


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

very nice birds. i've always wondered can fantails fly?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Pics*

Very nice looking birds you have there Becky. As I was scrolling the pics my wife jumped up as soon as she seen your chickens, I had to laugh. I built her a coup so she could raise them and now I think I lost her out there someplace. I bought her 5 americanas and I got a dozen eggs from a neighbor and 9 of them actually ended up hatching so she is prety happy now.

I was at a friends house the other day and he has mookies the same colours as your birds, there are so pretty but I said nO, it was hard to do but I just don't have the loft room yet >Kevin


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are adorable, so pretty.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds, Becky.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone  And yes, my Indians can fly. I've never had American Fantails so I can't say much for them. They don't fly much when I'd let them out, but they would go from building to building, up in a tree, on the ground, etc. Especially when the cocks were driving the hens, they'd be here and there and everywhere  It's been a long time since I've free flown my fantails because I only have 2 pairs and an extra cock left - so I'm trying to rebuild my little family of them. The guy I got my first fantails from no longer has any, as someone stole almost all of them. I really liked his birds  I have a couple left thankfully! But when a hawk attacked all my birds once, my fantails got in the air pretty quick, to thick trees and such. Somehow they always survived. I guess desperate times call for desperate measures?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Loved your pictures, Becky!!

Your birds are beautiful and adorable! Their expressions never cease to make me grin!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi and the gang


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice Becky, my fav is the "chesty" one in the second pic in post #2.. not sure why they are all gorgeous... and well fed from the looks of it...lol..


----------

